# Black Kush



## moaky (Feb 9, 2010)

i got a couple of these plants being called black kush.  anyone ever heard of it.  i only found one site so far with just pics.  looked good.  probably just blackberry mixed with some kush bubba that man *****.  and somebody called it black kush.  8 weeks and i'll have a flower to post.  i could post plant.  but it does look alot like any kush.


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2010)

I have some black kush seeds. I dont know if they are the same or not, but mine are purple kush x black rose.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

They sound nice!  I love the look of the really dark plants.


----------

